# This guy's makes some nice cars...



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I found this site and G.T.ex Slotcars and he makes some nice cars. And he's not too far from me.

http://gtexslotcars.com


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Yes indeed Mic*

He's a local guy too (to us). He's out of East Haven, CT. I saw his cars at Branford Hobbies. dave


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

How do they look up close?


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

$55 is a bit pricey. That puts it up there with Bauer, MEV, etc.

Jim


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*They were nicely done....*

Not perhaps as minutely detailed as a Bauer, but still very nice. I only saw the Chaparral and the Porsche 910. They were (in scale) more like an AFX or Tyco size car. I think they are trying to get some $$ return on their chassis preparation blueprinted/tweaked etc. Before I knew the whole scoop on how they were being made in East Haven, I posted about them and had asked if anyone had ever heard of a blueprinted chassis before. I originally thought the bodies were from somewhere in our extended body casting community or maybe even Bachman, because they have a Bachman look to them. I guess the big question is how do they run?... I have no clue. tjd


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

They are nice looking cars. I did not read that they did all the chassis mods the first time plus the chrome wheels. That is nicer than getting a great body on a NOS squealer Tjet chassis with skinny wheels.
Jim


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

*I met Kevin from G.T.ex Slot Cars*

I met Kevin from G.T.ex Slot Cars and saw his work at the Bob Beers Long Island Slot Car Show yesterday. His stuff looks even better in person. I really likre the Chaparral, and Porsche 910:



















He makes these cars in a little shop. He has a lathe and a miller, and some other tools he needs for this stuff.

I asked him about the blue printed chassis. He said basically its really tweaked. He completely disassembles the chassis and polishes the inside of the gear shaft , axle, and brush holes. Polishes the armature. Runs a very fine file through each gear “v” to claen up any burrs. He also adjusts the brush tension. I can’t remember if he said that he polishes the axles or not. And I'm sure there are other things I missed.

I will probably be buying one soon. I will report back on what I think.


----------

